# Anyone See This???



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070206/SPORTS06/702060416

Things are looking mighty bleak if this pans out....


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Very bleak indeed!*

I just find it hard to believe that recreational fisherman take the numbers of fluke that are reported (estimated) by these agencies. It's also hard for me to believe we have this kind of impact on the fluke fishery. Maybe they should just close the season for a couple of years and let the stock come back ? :redface:


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

How do they know how many fish were harvested?
I can't remember the lat time i or any one i fish with limited out on Flounder. THe problem is you catch 10 shorts for every keeper


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

The guy who is teaching the rod building class sits on the board votes for those regulations. He was telling us before he went to Washington DC, that there was a movement to make all flounder quotas equal across the board. From maine to florida it would all be equal. That woul equate to us getting 1 fish per season and the season would be cut short a week. Thank GOD they shot that down. We'll just have towait and see what happens.


----------



## loucar1 (Sep 3, 2006)

*End to another fish fry!*

If the fluke season is cut this year...we will never see a return to the 16.5 slim years. fluke fishing is very important to NJ sport fishing


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

As a couple of the flounder guides in North Cackalacky told me, the amateur shrimpers do more to hurt the fluke/flounder industry than any other combined fishing group. They work the back waters, canals and rivers and with their nets, pull up millions of baby flatties as a by-catch. Most don't survive....


----------

